# GB100MGY callsign



## freddythefrog (Dec 15, 2007)

Hi All
Just to inform you that the special callsign of *GB100MGY *has been obtained by Fort Perch Rock Marine Radio Museum New Brighton
Wirral.It will be on the air for the 100th anniversary of the *TITANIC* disaster.
We have the callsign from 6th to 26th April and will be on all the amateur bands during this time.
Special permission has been granted from OFCOM for us to use the callsign on the 501 to 504 khz band so we will be transmitting on *502khz*, for those without a 500khz band NOV we will be cross banding on* 3566khz* or on *7066khz* dependant on propogation conditions.
Our use of GB100MGY on the 500 band is from the 12th April until
18th April where we will be on *502khz, *mostly in the evenings.
See our website on www.fortperchrockmarineradiomuseum.co.uk
We are also having a NEW website for this event and will be on the net later this week. www.gb100mgy-fortperchrock.co.uk
The project of the *REPLICA TITANIC WIRELESS ROOM* is very close to completion and will be ready in time for this event.
We do have a few vacancies for operators for this GB100MGY event between 6th april and 26th april so if anyone wants to come and go on the air please send me a PM. This is CW or SSB.
Thanks for looking best wishes ftf


----------



## John Leary (Mar 30, 2005)

FTF
Congratulations and best wishes to all concerned. Will be listening out for you and hopefully will be able to QSO.
Regards
John/G4YSB


----------



## Troppo (Feb 18, 2010)

You should tx a special QTC at the exact moment Jack Phillips sent his first CQD message.

Not on 502, on 500.

No one would complain about that. 495-505 is allocated to the maritime service, but it is not used at the moment apart from testing of a new high speed navtex system.

Do it.


----------



## Varley (Oct 1, 2006)

With an elegant 5KW quenched arc machine you would be quibbling!


----------



## freddythefrog (Dec 15, 2007)

*John Leary*

Hi John many thanks for kind comments, made a note of your callsign for a qso. cheers 73's ftf


----------



## freddythefrog (Dec 15, 2007)

*Troppo*

Yes I would love to do just that---but it would be out of band only 501 to 504 in UK, someone would report us and lose the rest of the week on the 500khz band, would lose our NOV and special callsign
and unfortunately both are in my name so do not want to loose my licence.
If you want to come over and YOU DO IT, sneak in at midnight and send a qtc on 500khz, your are very welcome.I didn't see you hi-hi(Pint)


----------



## freddythefrog (Dec 15, 2007)

*Varley*

10kw please!!! cheers ftf


----------



## Troppo (Feb 18, 2010)

If I was there, it would be my pleasure!



I have very little respect for Ofcom...

Hope to catch you on the bottom of 20.

Perhaps you could use 501.05...or the tx may just be out of calibration, and slip down to 500.5 by accident?




73 and good luck.


----------



## Varley (Oct 1, 2006)

freddythefrog said:


> 10kw please!!! cheers ftf


Ftf,

If you mean she had a 10 KW set then I would be very grateful for details. Everything I have ripped from the net says 5 KW. I have had blown up a circuit diagram of the 5 and 1.5 KW "console" for a 14/4 'show and tell' before a charity dinner - pity if have the wrong drawing!

If you mean that a 10 KW set would be surer to hit 500 from 50x (or even 1000!) than I cannot but agree.

David V


----------



## BobDixon (Oct 17, 2008)

502kHz is close enough. Titanic's spark transmission would have been pretty wide band and I doubt if the tuning would be particularly accurate.

Even in later years, UK coast stations didn't operate precisely on 500kHz - GKR was on 498Khz - 3kW peak of MCW was enough to ensure the signal was heard.

Titanic video doing the rounds on the web - http://youtu.be/7-AWbrdNo58


----------



## BobDixon (Oct 17, 2008)

the following is from the Radio Officer's newsgroup-

Spud Roscoe [email protected]
22:45 22nd March 2012

to radio-officers 
CQ

On December 16th, 2011, I was asked to do a presentation on the TITANIC at the Halifax Radio Club on March 21st, 2012. I probably over researched the subject but while it is still fresh I want to run it by YOU. If YOU do not agree with anything I have here PLEASE contact me with the RECORD that convinces you I am wrong. All of the old operators that I interviewed 35 years ago on this subject are now silent keys.

1.. There were no calling, distress or working frequencies until after the International Telecommunication Union London Convention of 1912.

2.. The M prefix was applied to all Marconi call signs on January 1st, 1908.

3.. The M prefix was never transmitted over the air. The transmitter operator simply ignored the M prefix and transmitted the two letter suffix of the wireless call sign.

4.. The four letter signal flags assigned each ship and the radio call sign did not become one and the same until January 1st, 1934.

5.. The British did not use "de" as the separation signal. They used the letter V and at least the Navy used it until after World War II.

6.. All ships were to use the coast station nearest their position.

7.. Number 6 makes it clear that all ships involved with the TITANIC disaster were on the same frequency as the wireless station at Cape Race, Newfoundland. I have not found this exact wave length but it was definitely around 2300 meters. That area of the radio spectrum became the ITU "W band" from 110 to 150 kilohertz.

8.. Cyril F. Evans the wireless operator in CALIFORNIAN with call sign MWL did not transmit an ice message to TITANIC. Cyril Evans simply transmitted CQ V WL and then stated they were stopped in ice for the night in the position Captain Lord had given him. This message was for all ships in the area and not just the TITANIC. Jack Philips in TITANIC received this so loud he simply chastised Evans for interrupting him while trying to transmit a multitude of messages from his passengers to the Cape Race station with wireless call sign CE.

73
Spud VE1BC


----------



## Graham P Powell (Jun 2, 2007)

Hi Spud, Your posting was very interesting. I can perhaps be permitted to add the odd little anecdote. We had two lecturers at Bristol tech called Kneeshaw.
Bob Senior and Bob Junior. Mr Kneeshaw Snr had actually sailed on White Star
ships and he told us that after the Titanic, White Star officers were forbidden
to drink while at sea. It did occur to me at the time that perhaps the company
thought that drink may have been a problem.
The other interesting thing I found the other day was that the distress was
picked up by radio enthusiast in Blackwood, Monmouthshire, S.Wales. He reported it to the police who did not believe him. Marconi was so impressed with
his home made equipment that he gave him a job. The equipment itself is
on display in a museum. rgds
Graham Powell


----------



## Tony Selman (Mar 8, 2006)

On a similar theme the Radio Officers Association has also acquired a special call sign of *GB100MPA*, which was the call sign of RMS Carpathia. This will be operated by ROA stalwart David Barlow from the Lizard Marconi Wireless Station and Museum in Cornwall and a link to the appropriate page on the ROA website is here.

Good luck with your event ftf. I will try and drop in during the ROA AGM over weekend of 21 April.


http://www.radioofficers.com/rms-titanic/gb100mpa-carpathia-harold-cottam-and-rms-titanic


----------



## Troppo (Feb 18, 2010)

BobDixon said:


> the following is from the Radio Officer's newsgroup-
> 
> Spud Roscoe [email protected]
> 22:45 22nd March 2012
> ...


That is very interesting, indeed!

So, from this, are we to assume that MGY sent her CQD/SOS not on 500, but the Cape Race freq?

73
Glenn


----------



## Troppo (Feb 18, 2010)

Edit - it was 500.


----------



## freddythefrog (Dec 15, 2007)

*Gb100mgy*

Tony Selman
Thanks Tony, gud luck also with MPA, will try and qso with them.
Maybe see you over weekend of AGM, bring your morse key!
Cheers ftf


----------



## freddythefrog (Dec 15, 2007)

*Gb100mgy*

TROPPO
Hi if you let me have your VK callsign will try and listen out for you and make a note for the other guy! cheers FTF


----------



## freddythefrog (Dec 15, 2007)

*Gb100mgy*

Hyer David V.
Sorry if I confused you, I meant that 10kw was better than 5kw!
Was not inferring at all that Titanic had 10kw set.
Sure your dead right with your research for your after dinner talks.
cheers ftf


----------

